# LED Lamp Spectra



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

Margery Conner, over at her blog, Designing with LEDs, did some spectral measurements, mostly on LEDs. Check 'em out.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

randolph333 said:


> Margery Conner, over at her blog, Designing with LEDs, did some spectral measurements, mostly on LEDs. Check 'em out.


Good stuff.....:thumbsup:


----------

